# Baby Blue eyes safe?



## dragnikla (May 15, 2010)

Hey all just a quick question. I have some baby blue eyes (nemophila menziesii) seeds germinating right now, they were a gift, and i was wondering if they were safe for tortoises to eat. I think they are native to california. here is a picture of the flowers. I didn't see them listed anywhere as toxic but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## martine4161 (Jun 1, 2010)

There is no harmful material in this kind of flower and if your pet like it then you can give it for the happy meal. So basically it is depends on the nature and the choice of your pet.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 1, 2010)

My eyes seem to be fine! ..... although glasses are a must on sunny days! 


<heh>
JD~


----------



## dragnikla (Jun 1, 2010)

ok great thanks just wanted to be safe.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2010)

The reply you received was from a spammer. They are usually from a non-english speaking country and put up their comments using online translators. I wouldn't listen to it. Here's all I could find on Baby Blue Eyes. It says that it is NOT edible, however this list if for humans. It doesn't say its toxic, just not edible:

http://www.wildflowerinformation.org/Wildflower.asp?ID=67


----------



## dragnikla (Jun 2, 2010)

emysemys said:


> The reply you received was from a spammer. They are usually from a non-english speaking country and put up their comments using online translators. I wouldn't listen to it. Here's all I could find on Baby Blue Eyes. It says that it is NOT edible, however this list if for humans. It doesn't say its toxic, just not edible:
> 
> http://www.wildflowerinformation.org/Wildflower.asp?ID=67



good to know. So if a plant says its edible for humans then it should be relatively safe for torts? i'd just have to check and make sure its not high in oxilates or protein or something. what about plants that deer and rabbits like? If they aren't found on the do not feed list for torts is there some standard that we can look to for safety. I'm thinking mainly about wildflowers and weeds, just because other animals eat it doesn't mean its safe for tortoises, but are there any characteristics that we could list for edible plants. 
Like it seems most of the fuzzy soft plants are toxic like lambs ear. does anyone know what torts look for when choosing plants to eat, and how they decide what is good or bad for them. I only want to offer the good, but i wanted to plant a variety, and when the outdoor enclosure is set up i was just going to build on top of a lot of the plants that are already there.

it would be great to know now what i should dig up because some of these weeds just wont quit. They are gorgeous, but if they are poisonous beauties i want to be able to get them completely out of the soil. As far as the baby blue eyes, they were a gift and i'm not a flower person so i was just hoping i could find a use for them.


----------

